# oriana builders model



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

In february of this year i received a request from a member in Norway asking for pics of the shipbuilders model of Oriana.
At the time, the model was not on display in the local marine museum as it was closed for winter.
The has recently been put out for public display, and i send these pics with apologies for the quality, as the model is encased in glass and there was considerable extraneous light.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

The museum must be very proud of such a superb model.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

There are a number of excellent models of ships built by Vickers Armstrong in the museum, but they are all encased in glass and there is a great deal of day light "pollution" from a photographers point of view.
The "Vickers Photographic Archive" may be of particular interest to members.


http://www.dockmuseum.org.uk/


if anyone is particularly interested, i would be happy to take more to show here.

regards

S2182


----------

